# Nice Place - I'll Take It



## asgardshill

Got a heads-up via mycowardice's late blog about this place.  Lots of familiar handles here and lots of lebensraum, so here I am.

The Readers Digest version of all things asgardshill:

- I write stuff for a living.

- I came within a case of the sniffles of getting a ride on the Space Shuttle Columbia back in the 80s.

- I once woke a US President out of a sound sleep to tell him about an attack on US forces in the Middle East.

- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX , and it is my firm belief that XXXXXXXXXXXXXX as a prerequisite.

- I drop out of sight from time to time because I have almost no attention span.

That about covers it. So, here we go.


----------



## JenT

WELCOME ASGARDSHILL!







Good to see you again!


----------



## asgardshill

Arigato!  I'm still feeling my way around a bit but this looks like fun.


----------



## JenT

They really have a great format and freedom (which brings oh so much more than you'd think, yikes) but I've really liked it.

Just pretend you don't know me  you'll do great!

(actually he really doesn't)


----------



## Gunny

asgardshill said:


> Got a heads-up via mycowardice's late blog about this place.  Lots of familiar handles here and lots of lebensraum, so here I am.
> 
> The Readers Digest version of all things asgardshill:
> 
> - I write stuff for a living.
> 
> - I came within a case of the sniffles of getting a ride on the Space Shuttle Columbia back in the 80s.
> 
> - I once woke a US President out of a sound sleep to tell him about an attack on US forces in the Middle East.
> 
> - XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX , and it is my firm belief that XXXXXXXXXXXXXX as a prerequisite.
> 
> - I drop out of sight from time to time because I have almost no attention span.
> 
> That about covers it. So, here we go.



You're already off to a good start.  If you have an issue with another board's moderators, take it there.  How someone else chooses to run his/her board is not USMB's business, nor is this a sounding board for disgruntled members of other boards.


----------



## asgardshill

JenT said:


> (actually he really doesn't)



Its true - don't know him/her from Adam.

Or Eve.


----------



## asgardshill

Gunny said:


> You're already off to a good start.



Thank you.  I try to entertain.



Gunny said:


> If you have an issue with another board's moderators, take it there.  How someone else chooses to run his/her board is not USMB's business, nor is this a sounding board for disgruntled members of other boards.



Yes, sir.


----------



## DiveCon

HOLY SHIT

welcome to USMB


----------



## asgardshill

Gunny said:


> If you have an issue with another board's moderators, take it there.  How someone else chooses to run his/her board is not USMB's business, nor is this a sounding board for disgruntled members of other boards.



Please understand that the following question is not intended to challenge your authority or to be difficult in any way.  I will make every effort to comply with all board rules to the best of my ability, but I need clarification on exactly which rule I have apparently violated here.  Is your instruction intended to enforce a general comportment guideline on these boards (i.e. an unwritten rule and/or one that falls under the "catchall" clause of the Rules and Guidelines), or does it represent a written rule that I possibly missed?  If it is the latter, then could you please point out the specific rule or rules that I have violated? I really did read the Rules and Guidelines section carefully before I enabled my account, but found no rule specifically covering the content that you edited.

Again, it is not my desire to challenge anybody's authority or cause trouble in any way.  It is however my desire to be absolutely clear about the "rules of the road" here.  Thanks for your patience and understanding.


----------



## DiveCon

asgardshill said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have an issue with another board's moderators, take it there.  How someone else chooses to run his/her board is not USMB's business, nor is this a sounding board for disgruntled members of other boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please understand that the following question is not intended to challenge your authority or to be difficult in any way.  I will make every effort to comply with all board rules to the best of my ability, but I need clarification on exactly which rule I have apparently violated here.  Is your instruction intended to enforce a general comportment guideline on these boards (i.e. an unwritten rule and/or one that falls under the "catchall" clause of the Rules and Guidelines), or does it represent a written rule that I possibly missed?  If it is the latter, then could you please point out the specific rule or rules that I have violated? I really did read the Rules and Guidelines section carefully before I enabled my account, but found no rule specifically covering the content that you edited.
> 
> Again, it is not my desire to challenge anybody's authority or cause trouble in any way.  It is however my desire to be absolutely clear about the "rules of the road" here.  Thanks for your patience and understanding.
Click to expand...

there has been some shit stired here recently
your coming in on the tail end of it and folks are a bit jumpy


----------



## asgardshill

DiveCon said:


> HOLY SHIT
> 
> welcome to USMB



Thankee!  As you can see, I'm already makin' waves on my first post.

Like I said, this is gonna be fun.


----------



## asgardshill

DiveCon said:


> there has been some shit stired here recently
> your coming in on the tail end of it and folks are a bit jumpy



That makes sense.  Thanks for the info - I'll tuck in my shirt tail and make sure my tooth is brushed before being too much of a jerk around here


----------



## Gunny

asgardshill said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have an issue with another board's moderators, take it there.  How someone else chooses to run his/her board is not USMB's business, nor is this a sounding board for disgruntled members of other boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please understand that the following question is not intended to challenge your authority or to be difficult in any way.  I will make every effort to comply with all board rules to the best of my ability, but I need clarification on exactly which rule I have apparently violated here.  Is your instruction intended to enforce a general comportment guideline on these boards (i.e. an unwritten rule and/or one that falls under the "catchall" clause of the Rules and Guidelines), or does it represent a written rule that I possibly missed?  If it is the latter, then could you please point out the specific rule or rules that I have violated? I really did read the Rules and Guidelines section carefully before I enabled my account, but found no rule specifically covering the content that you edited.
> 
> Again, it is not my desire to challenge anybody's authority or cause trouble in any way.  It is however my desire to be absolutely clear about the "rules of the road" here.  Thanks for your patience and understanding.
Click to expand...


It is in fact, not a written rule.  This board has a spin-off board and for quite awhile there was quite a bit of animosity and bashing back and forth, to point of causing a board war.  The only winners in board wars are the instigators.  Neither board gains a thing.

As such, the policy here is that USMB is not a sounding board for disgruntled (former) members of other boards, and the goings on there will not be re-hashed here.  As I said, if you have a problem with another board, take it there.  I have no problem with that board, nor do I have any input into how it is run.

This is here.  Enjoy.  

Reading the rules is a good thing.  There are however, several unwritten rules.  They are rather obvious if you read much of the board.  Since newbies are usually given benefit of the doubt in such cases, you don't need to feel paranoid that you'll get banned for something you don't know.  Most ANY infraction begins with a warning to ensure you DO know the rule.  It gets worse only if you persist.


----------



## asgardshill

Noted all, and thanks for the info!


----------



## strollingbones

fuck a bit jumpy...we are sick of the hannity board members coming here to cause trouble...simple as that...no one is jumpy..we are just bored with their bullshit....since you have received a warm welcome from jent...you have marked yourself as one of them..excuse me if i dont welcome more trouble and trash to the board.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Welcome to the USMB Asgardshill.


----------



## JenT

strollingbones said:


> fuck a bit jumpy...we are sick of the hannity board members coming here to cause trouble...simple as that...no one is jumpy..we are just bored with their bullshit....since you have received a warm welcome from jent...you have marked yourself as one of them..excuse me if i dont welcome more trouble and trash to the board.



I'll have you know I have been welcoming people I know, people I don't know, and even the ones I know I hardly know because I was always in the RF

so immediately disliking someone just because I "know" them is wrongly prejudicial


----------



## Midnight Marauder

strollingbones said:


> fuck a bit jumpy...we are sick of the ******* board members coming here to cause trouble...simple as that...no one is jumpy..we are just bored with their bullshit....since you have received a warm welcome from jent...you have marked yourself as one of them..excuse me if i dont welcome more trouble and trash to the board.


I'm the cat that's bringing most of them here Bonez.... But I can make no warranties on how they'll be perceived or how they will act, or who THEY might invite. Most of them I have known online for many years and they are good people.

If you want to blame someone, blame me or blame Divecon. He invited me here. This all started with Kat, who invited Divecon.

The board is growing. That's been one of my little missions, to help it grow, since I came here.

You'll like asgardshill. Trust me.


----------



## editec

strollingbones said:


> fuck a bit jumpy...we are sick of the hannity board members coming here to cause trouble...simple as that...no one is jumpy..we are just bored with their bullshit....since you have received a warm welcome from jent...you have marked yourself as one of them..excuse me if i dont welcome more trouble and trash to the board.


 

_"Give me your tired, your poor,
Your huddled masses yearning to post free,
The wretched refuse of your teeming boards.
Send these, the boardless, temper-tossed to me,
I lift my lamp beside this US MESSAGE BOARD_​


----------



## strollingbones

Midnight Marauder said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> fuck a bit jumpy...we are sick of the ******* board members coming here to cause trouble...simple as that...no one is jumpy..we are just bored with their bullshit....since you have received a warm welcome from jent...you have marked yourself as one of them..excuse me if i dont welcome more trouble and trash to the board.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the cat that's bringing most of them here Bonez.... But I can make no warranties on how they'll be perceived or how they will act, or who THEY might invite. Most of them I have known online for many years and they are good people.
> 
> If you want to blame someone, *blame me or blame Divecon*. He invited me here. This all started with Kat, who invited Divecon.
> 
> The board is growing. That's been one of my little missions, to help it grow, since I came here.
> 
> You'll like asgardshill. *Trust me.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> in truth i knew you had done that...not hard to figure out....i did not know that about dive con..that certainly makes a wee bit of sense and if i were talking to him...it would matter...
> 
> you however did not come in with the attitude....i have no problem with the board growing...that is what it exists for....i welcom people who have views they wish to express...you know i am for anyones freedom of speech...but that does not mean they dont have to accept the consequences of their actions...now does it?
Click to expand...


----------



## Midnight Marauder

strollingbones said:


> you know i am for anyones freedom of speech...but that does not mean they dont have to accept the consequences of their actions...now does it?


No one ever said they don't. Let THEM accept consequences for their own actions. But do NEW ones have to bear your prejudice against others? You're going to pre-judge folks simply because of where they might have posted before?


----------



## mal

asgardshill said:


> Got a heads-up via mycowardice's late blog about this place.  Lots of familiar handles here and lots of lebensraum, so here I am.
> 
> The Readers Digest version of all things asgardshill:
> 
> - I write stuff for a living.
> 
> - I came within a case of the sniffles of getting a ride on the Space Shuttle Columbia back in the 80s.
> 
> - I once woke a US President out of a sound sleep to tell him about an attack on US forces in the Middle East.
> 
> - XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX , and it is my firm belief that XXXXXXXXXXXXXX as a prerequisite.
> 
> - I drop out of sight from time to time because I have almost no attention span.
> 
> That about covers it. So, here we go.



^Classic Flameout... Maybe the Greatest of all time...

Fuse on the Tampon...

Great Shit, that was... Welcome!



peace...


----------



## DiveCon

strollingbones said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> fuck a bit jumpy...we are sick of the ******* board members coming here to cause trouble...simple as that...no one is jumpy..we are just bored with their bullshit....since you have received a warm welcome from jent...you have marked yourself as one of them..excuse me if i dont welcome more trouble and trash to the board.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the cat that's bringing most of them here Bonez.... But I can make no warranties on how they'll be perceived or how they will act, or who THEY might invite. Most of them I have known online for many years and they are good people.
> 
> If you want to blame someone, *blame me or blame Divecon*. He invited me here. This all started with Kat, who invited Divecon.
> 
> The board is growing. That's been one of my little missions, to help it grow, since I came here.
> 
> You'll like asgardshill. *Trust me.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> in truth i knew you had done that...not hard to figure out....i did not know that about dive con..that certainly makes a wee bit of sense and if i were talking to him...it would matter...
> 
> you however did not come in with the attitude....i have no problem with the board growing...that is what it exists for....i welcom people who have views they wish to express...you know i am for anyones freedom of speech...but that does not mean they dont have to accept the consequences of their actions...now does it?
Click to expand...

actually, bones, the only one that came here "with attitude" is Malcontent
and then because Liability was friends with him openly, it got passed onto him and like most would he reacted to it
maybe he over reacted, but it was a reaction none the less
and JenT, all she did was defend her friends
what the hell is wrong with that?


----------



## strollingbones

i can certainly judge them as quickly as they have judged us.  they being the ones that came here with no other intention of making trouble...baiting threads etc.


----------



## strollingbones

and as you may be shocked to find out...i have said there are a couple of good posters who came over...


----------



## strollingbones

i dont blindly defend anyone..do you?  especially when they are being asses...oddly enough i have discovered if you let someone be an ass without comment they continue to be asses.


----------



## Dis

DiveCon said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the cat that's bringing most of them here Bonez.... But I can make no warranties on how they'll be perceived or how they will act, or who THEY might invite. Most of them I have known online for many years and they are good people.
> 
> If you want to blame someone, *blame me or blame Divecon*. He invited me here. This all started with Kat, who invited Divecon.
> 
> The board is growing. That's been one of my little missions, to help it grow, since I came here.
> 
> You'll like asgardshill. *Trust me.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in truth i knew you had done that...not hard to figure out....i did not know that about dive con..that certainly makes a wee bit of sense and if i were talking to him...it would matter...
> 
> you however did not come in with the attitude....i have no problem with the board growing...that is what it exists for....i welcom people who have views they wish to express...you know i am for anyones freedom of speech...but that does not mean they dont have to accept the consequences of their actions...now does it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> actually, bones, the only one that came here "with attitude" is Malcontent
> and then because Liability was friends with him openly, it got passed onto him and like most would he reacted to it
> maybe he over reacted, but it was a reaction none the less
> and JenT, all she did was defend her friends
> what the hell is wrong with that?
Click to expand...


Pretty much all three of them are insulting as all hell..  Ok, 2 are insulting, 1 is just downright annoying... If you've got 3 out of 3 that turn out to try and upset the masses, standard consensus is anyone who's openly, and gleefully welcomed by those three is probably someone to beware of.  That will be taken in to consideration, and also weighed with the new persons first couple posts to the board.  The combination of that dictates how they'll generally be received.  I think that's the case with any well-established board you log in to as a new member...


----------



## del

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1OnWAOqZj58&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1OnWAOqZj58&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Dis said:


> Pretty much all three of them are insulting as all hell..  Ok, 2 are insulting, 1 is just downright annoying...


All three of who?

And now you're endorsing guilt by association as well?


----------



## Midnight Marauder

strollingbones said:


> and as you may be shocked to find out...i have said there are a couple of good posters who came over...


You actually, would be surprised to learn who they all are. There's far more than you know, or is generally known.


----------



## del

*i'll turn the car around and nobody'll get ice cream if y'all don't chill. 
everybody, myself included, has gotten off on the wrong foot at some point in our lives. let's all take a deep breath and let it go. 

if you want to slag each other some more over this-take it to the flame zone.

thanks*


----------



## kwc57

Dis said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> in truth i knew you had done that...not hard to figure out....i did not know that about dive con..that certainly makes a wee bit of sense and if i were talking to him...it would matter...
> 
> you however did not come in with the attitude....i have no problem with the board growing...that is what it exists for....i welcom people who have views they wish to express...you know i am for anyones freedom of speech...but that does not mean they dont have to accept the consequences of their actions...now does it?
> 
> 
> 
> actually, bones, the only one that came here "with attitude" is Malcontent
> and then because Liability was friends with him openly, it got passed onto him and like most would he reacted to it
> maybe he over reacted, but it was a reaction none the less
> and JenT, all she did was defend her friends
> what the hell is wrong with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pretty much all three of them are insulting as all hell..  Ok, 2 are insulting, 1 is just downright annoying... If you've got 3 out of 3 that turn out to try and upset the masses, standard consensus is anyone who's openly, and gleefully welcomed by those three is probably someone to beware of.  That will be taken in to consideration, and also weighed with the new persons first couple posts to the board.  The combination of that dictates how they'll generally be received.  I think that's the case with any well-established board you log in to as a new member...
Click to expand...


Actually you have a good number of us from the other board, but some of us are just looking for good honest interesting discussion and are not engaged in the sport of "lib smashing" or whatever new term comes down the pike.  Some are provocative for the sake of being provocative.  Others of us are grown ups.


----------



## strollingbones

o suddenly you are the voice of sanity?.....pfthhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## strollingbones

no one ever really turns the car around....ever notice that?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

strollingbones said:


> and as you may be shocked to find out...i have said there are a couple of good posters who came over...



Thanks, Bro


----------



## del

strollingbones said:


> no one ever really turns the car around....ever notice that?



i have, and i'll do it again. one time seemed to do the trick, though.

you just have to put up with some whining is all.

for some reason, i can do that.


----------



## Dis

kwc57 said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> actually, bones, the only one that came here "with attitude" is Malcontent
> and then because Liability was friends with him openly, it got passed onto him and like most would he reacted to it
> maybe he over reacted, but it was a reaction none the less
> and JenT, all she did was defend her friends
> what the hell is wrong with that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much all three of them are insulting as all hell..  Ok, 2 are insulting, 1 is just downright annoying... If you've got 3 out of 3 that turn out to try and upset the masses, standard consensus is anyone who's openly, and gleefully welcomed by those three is probably someone to beware of.  That will be taken in to consideration, and also weighed with the new persons first couple posts to the board.  The combination of that dictates how they'll generally be received.  I think that's the case with any well-established board you log in to as a new member...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually you have a good number of us from the other board, but some of us are just looking for good honest interesting discussion and are not engaged in the sport of "lib smashing" or whatever new term comes down the pike.  Some are provocative for the sake of being provocative.  Others of us are grown ups.
Click to expand...


A good number of you have been well-received, too.  One of you I actually downright *like*, tho I won't tell who..  Seemingly, three are here to cause trouble... Or, two definite trouble, and one tag-along groupie.

My opinion stands as it is until I see otherwise...  Now, since I don't want my Del spanking for the day this early in the morning....


----------



## del

Dis said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much all three of them are insulting as all hell..  Ok, 2 are insulting, 1 is just downright annoying... If you've got 3 out of 3 that turn out to try and upset the masses, standard consensus is anyone who's openly, and gleefully welcomed by those three is probably someone to beware of.  That will be taken in to consideration, and also weighed with the new persons first couple posts to the board.  The combination of that dictates how they'll generally be received.  I think that's the case with any well-established board you log in to as a new member...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually you have a good number of us from the other board, but some of us are just looking for good honest interesting discussion and are not engaged in the sport of "lib smashing" or whatever new term comes down the pike.  Some are provocative for the sake of being provocative.  Others of us are grown ups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A good number of you have been well-received, too.  One of you I actually downright *like*, tho I won't tell who..  Seemingly, three are here to cause trouble... Or, two definite trouble, and one tag-along groupie.
> 
> My opinion stands as it is until I see otherwise...  Now, since I don't want my Del spanking for the day this early in the morning....
Click to expand...


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Dis again.


----------



## Dis

del said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually you have a good number of us from the other board, but some of us are just looking for good honest interesting discussion and are not engaged in the sport of "lib smashing" or whatever new term comes down the pike.  Some are provocative for the sake of being provocative.  Others of us are grown ups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A good number of you have been well-received, too.  One of you I actually downright *like*, tho I won't tell who..  Seemingly, three are here to cause trouble... Or, two definite trouble, and one tag-along groupie.
> 
> My opinion stands as it is until I see otherwise...  Now, since I don't want my Del spanking for the day this early in the morning....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Dis again.
Click to expand...


Well, get too spreadin', puppy.  I need my fix!


----------



## strollingbones

del spankings?  *evil smile*

oooooooo and why didnt midnight thank me for my posts..some little hidden message there midnight?


----------



## kwc57

Dis said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> A good number of you have been well-received, too.  One of you I actually downright *like*, tho I won't tell who..  Seemingly, three are here to cause trouble... Or, two definite trouble, and one tag-along groupie.
> 
> My opinion stands as it is until I see otherwise...  Now, since I don't want my Del spanking for the day this early in the morning....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Dis again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, get too spreadin', puppy.  I need my fix!
Click to expand...


Hey, throw this dog a bone and give me a taste........my rep is hurting bad.


----------



## Dis

strollingbones said:


> del spankings?  *evil smile*
> 
> oooooooo and why didnt midnight thank me for my posts..some little hidden message there midnight?



It gives me something to look forward to during the latter half of my day.  Right now, I'm busy cleaning and doing laundry, and posting, and don't have time to give said spankings the full attention they deserve...


----------



## Dis

kwc57 said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Dis again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, get too spreadin', puppy.  I need my fix!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, throw this dog a bone and give me a taste........my rep is hurting bad.
Click to expand...


Oh, alright.. Just because you asked nicely... But don't get too used to it.  I'm one of the stingy ones.


----------



## Dis

kwc57 said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Dis again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, get too spreadin', puppy.  I need my fix!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, throw this dog a bone and give me a taste........my rep is hurting bad.
Click to expand...


And, actually, to already have one rep power with only 17 posts, you're doing pretty good..


----------



## strollingbones

welcome and enjoy the board....


mumbling to self about baby steps...itty bitty baby steps.....


----------



## mal

DiveCon said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the cat that's bringing most of them here Bonez.... But I can make no warranties on how they'll be perceived or how they will act, or who THEY might invite. Most of them I have known online for many years and they are good people.
> 
> If you want to blame someone, *blame me or blame Divecon*. He invited me here. This all started with Kat, who invited Divecon.
> 
> The board is growing. That's been one of my little missions, to help it grow, since I came here.
> 
> You'll like asgardshill. *Trust me.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in truth i knew you had done that...not hard to figure out....i did not know that about dive con..that certainly makes a wee bit of sense and if i were talking to him...it would matter...
> 
> you however did not come in with the attitude....i have no problem with the board growing...that is what it exists for....i welcom people who have views they wish to express...you know i am for anyones freedom of speech...but that does not mean they dont have to accept the consequences of their actions...now does it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> actually, bones, the only one that came here "with attitude" is Malcontent
> and then because Liability was friends with him openly, it got passed onto him and like most would he reacted to it
> maybe he over reacted, but it was a reaction none the less
> and JenT, all she did was defend her friends
> what the hell is wrong with that?
Click to expand...


Oh stop... You're making me Blush, Divey...



peace...


----------



## kwc57

Dis said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, get too spreadin', puppy.  I need my fix!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, throw this dog a bone and give me a taste........my rep is hurting bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And, actually, to already have one rep power with only 17 posts, you're doing pretty good..
Click to expand...


Really?  Cool........cuz I have absolutely no idea how rep power works.


----------



## asgardshill

strollingbones said:


> fuck a bit jumpy...we are sick of the hannity board members coming here to cause trouble...simple as that...no one is jumpy..we are just bored with their bullshit....since you have received a warm welcome from jent...you have marked yourself as one of them..excuse me if i dont welcome more trouble and trash to the board.



Well, bless your heart!  Thanks for the warm welcome!  I'm actually a disgraced former poster at that particular board - had my chevrons ripped off and everything by the PTB there just like in the movies.  And I for one am perfectly willing to leave all my baggage from that particular web entity behind as I blaze new trails here.  So we should get along fine.


----------



## mal

Midnight Marauder said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much all three of them are insulting as all hell..  Ok, 2 are insulting, 1 is just downright annoying...
> 
> 
> 
> All three of who?
> 
> And now you're endorsing guilt by association as well?
Click to expand...


You Sir are Guilty as Hell!... GUILTY I say!...



peace...


----------



## Dis

kwc57 said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, throw this dog a bone and give me a taste........my rep is hurting bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, actually, to already have one rep power with only 17 posts, you're doing pretty good..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  Cool........cuz I have absolutely no idea how rep power works.
Click to expand...


Then what'aya want some for?   There's no actual real purpose behind it, and it sure as fuck doesn't make the mortgage payment for ya...


----------



## Midnight Marauder

asgardshill said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> fuck a bit jumpy...we are sick of the hannity board members coming here to cause trouble...simple as that...no one is jumpy..we are just bored with their bullshit....since you have received a warm welcome from jent...you have marked yourself as one of them..excuse me if i dont welcome more trouble and trash to the board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, bless your heart!  Thanks for the warm welcome!  I'm actually a disgraced former poster at that particular board - had my chevrons ripped off and everything by the PTB there just like in the movies.  And I for one am perfectly willing to leave all my baggage from that particular web entity behind as I blaze new trails here.  So we should get along fine.
Click to expand...

Blaze being the operative word!


----------



## Midnight Marauder

kwc57 said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, throw this dog a bone and give me a taste........my rep is hurting bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, actually, to already have one rep power with only 17 posts, you're doing pretty good..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  Cool........cuz I have absolutely no idea how rep power works.
Click to expand...

It's just a little peer review/feedback system that works pretty well. It's also closely guarded against abuse, by Gunny and the Mods.


----------



## mal

del said:


> *i'll turn the car around and nobody'll get ice cream if y'all don't chill.
> everybody, myself included, has gotten off on the wrong foot at some point in our lives. let's all take a deep breath and let it go.
> 
> if you want to slag each other some more over this-take it to the flame zone.
> 
> thanks*



del... Let me Apologize for any Issues from my Entry...

I did not Enter this Venue for any other Reason than to be a Member...

I was Cocky, and I was Attacked for, Justifiably or not... Some People who Obsess on me Joined the Forum after me and Joined in...

That Initial Situation is over and I am here to Debate and Enjoy a Much Less Restricted Venue.

Anyway...

If anybody doesn't like my Apology, then they can... Not like it. 



peace...


----------



## Dis

Oh, and MM.. If I were going to dislike someone by association, I'd have disliked them prior to their ever showing up simply because *you* brought them.  Instead, I waited til they actually posted quite a few times...


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Dis said:


> Oh, and MM.. If I were going to dislike someone by association, I'd have disliked them prior to their ever showing up simply because *you* brought them.  Instead, I waited til they actually posted quite a few times...


----------



## asgardshill

Dis said:


> Right now, I'm busy cleaning and doing laundry, and posting, and don't have time to give said spankings the full attention they deserve...



There are spankings here?  I *knew* this place was gonna be great ...


----------



## asgardshill

Midnight Marauder said:


> Blaze being the operative word!



Dang!  How did you know?


----------



## strollingbones

i like to blaze new trails with a bic and a can of hair spray


----------



## Dis

strollingbones said:


> i like to blaze new trails with a bic and a can of hair spray



Aqua Net makes the best flame thrower...


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Dis said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> i like to blaze new trails with a bic and a can of hair spray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aqua Net makes the best flame thrower...
Click to expand...

De-Solv-It beats all the alcohol-based home flame throwers by miles. It's d-limonene based, pump-powered, throws a mean flame 6 feet, and keeps burning after impact. Which means as you continue spraying more, the fire spreads with no need anymore for the lighter. Citrus oil, really nasty when ignited.


----------



## strollingbones

there is a big gun show....you can rent a flame thrower...i cant convince anyone to go with me....its like a 9 hour drive from here but you can rent all kinds of weapons...for the day or hour


----------



## Dis

strollingbones said:


> there is a big gun show....you can rent a flame thrower...i cant convince anyone to go with me....its like a 9 hour drive from here but you can rent all kinds of weapons...for the day or hour



You, with a whole bunch of weapons at your disposal?  I can't possibly imagine why you couldn't convince anyone to go with you...


----------



## kwc57

Dis said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> And, actually, to already have one rep power with only 17 posts, you're doing pretty good..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Cool........cuz I have absolutely no idea how rep power works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then what'aya want some for?   There's no actual real purpose behind it, and it sure as fuck doesn't make the mortgage payment for ya...
Click to expand...


Cuz if people have it, I want more than them!!!   I'm not worried about my mortgage payment, I was told the government was going to pick up the tab.


----------



## Dis

kwc57 said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Cool........cuz I have absolutely no idea how rep power works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then what'aya want some for?   There's no actual real purpose behind it, and it sure as fuck doesn't make the mortgage payment for ya...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cuz if people have it, I want more than them!!!   I'm not worried about my mortgage payment, I was told the government was going to pick up the tab.
Click to expand...


So was I.. But I'm still popping $1300 a monthh out of what Obama let's me keep of my paychecks..  I feel cheated.


----------



## Modbert

strollingbones said:


> there is a big gun show....you can rent a flame thrower...i cant convince anyone to go with me....its like a 9 hour drive from here but you can rent all kinds of weapons...for the day or hour



Ask this guy:


----------



## kwc57

Dis said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then what'aya want some for?   There's no actual real purpose behind it, and it sure as fuck doesn't make the mortgage payment for ya...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cuz if people have it, I want more than them!!!   I'm not worried about my mortgage payment, I was told the government was going to pick up the tab.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So was I.. But I'm still popping $1300 a monthh out of what Obama let's me keep of my paychecks..  I feel cheated.
Click to expand...


He knows who voted for him and who didn't......that is how he knows who to take from and who to give to.  Didn't you get the memo?


----------



## Dis

kwc57 said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cuz if people have it, I want more than them!!!   I'm not worried about my mortgage payment, I was told the government was going to pick up the tab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So was I.. But I'm still popping $1300 a monthh out of what Obama let's me keep of my paychecks..  I feel cheated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He knows who voted for him and who didn't......that is how he knows who to take from and who to give to.  Didn't you get the memo?
Click to expand...


There was a memo?   Maybe I got nixed off the memo list for writing Eeyore in...


----------



## Midnight Marauder

kwc57 said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cuz if people have it, I want more than them!!!   I'm not worried about my mortgage payment, I was told the government was going to pick up the tab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So was I.. But I'm still popping $1300 a monthh out of what Obama let's me keep of my paychecks..  I feel cheated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He knows who voted for him and who didn't......that is how he knows who to take from and who to give to.  Didn't you get the memo?
Click to expand...

_Ya better not pout
Ya better not cry
Ya better not shout I'm tellin you why
Barack Obama's comin
To town

He's makin a list
They call the census
Acorn's workin it
to get the de-tails
Barack Obama's comin
To town

He'll see you when you're sleeping
He'll know when you're awake
He'll know if you vote Dem or Pug
So vote Dem for goodness sake!_

(Yes, that just came out as I typed it. Thanks kwc!)


----------



## geauxtohell

Welcome aboard.


----------



## del

Dis said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> i like to blaze new trails with a bic and a can of hair spray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aqua Net makes the best flame thrower...
Click to expand...


wd-40


----------



## DiveCon

tha malcontent said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> in truth i knew you had done that...not hard to figure out....i did not know that about dive con..that certainly makes a wee bit of sense and if i were talking to him...it would matter...
> 
> you however did not come in with the attitude....i have no problem with the board growing...that is what it exists for....i welcom people who have views they wish to express...you know i am for anyones freedom of speech...but that does not mean they dont have to accept the consequences of their actions...now does it?
> 
> 
> 
> actually, bones, the only one that came here "with attitude" is Malcontent
> and then because Liability was friends with him openly, it got passed onto him and like most would he reacted to it
> maybe he over reacted, but it was a reaction none the less
> and JenT, all she did was defend her friends
> what the hell is wrong with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh stop... You're making me Blush, Divey...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...

hey, you've deserved every hit you've taken
you brought that on yourself
Liability kinda got dragged into it
and jen got it mearly by association

i dont think you will see amny former hannity posters admit it when they join from this point out
there is a REASON they are leaving that place
i would think that alone should be enough to give each person a chance to develope on their own


----------



## random3434

asgardshill said:


> Arigato!  I'm still feeling my way around a bit but this looks like fun.



*FUN* doesn't even begin the half of it my friend!

WELCOME!


----------



## JBeukema

you got skematics for that one, MM?


----------



## noose4

hi ya!!!! welcome asgard.


----------



## mal

DiveCon said:


> hey, you've deserved every hit you've taken
> you brought that on yourself
> Liability kinda got dragged into it
> and jen got it mearly by association



I Deserved some it... Others have to Own what they did also.

And I NEVER Attacked First.

That's simply the Facts.

But that's behind us... 



peace...


----------



## DiveCon

tha malcontent said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey, you've deserved every hit you've taken
> you brought that on yourself
> Liability kinda got dragged into it
> and jen got it mearly by association
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Deserved some it... Others have to Own what they did also.
> 
> And I NEVER Attacked First.
> 
> That's simply the Facts.
> 
> But that's behind us...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...

mal, come on, nearly all of your first few posts here were attacks of some kind
your intro thread was so over the top its no wonder half the board got pissed at you 
just relax a bit and give it a rest


----------



## mal

DiveCon said:


> mal, come on, nearly all of your first few posts here were attacks of some kind
> your intro thread was so over the top its no wonder half the board got pissed at you
> just relax a bit and give it a rest



I have been Divey...

And I didn't Attack one Person here First... That's simply a Fact.

You don't Need to Instruct me on what I am already doing...



peace...


----------



## kwc57

DiveCon said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey, you've deserved every hit you've taken
> you brought that on yourself
> Liability kinda got dragged into it
> and jen got it mearly by association
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Deserved some it... Others have to Own what they did also.
> 
> And I NEVER Attacked First.
> 
> That's simply the Facts.
> 
> But that's behind us...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> mal, come on, nearly all of your first few posts here were attacks of some kind
> your intro thread was so over the top its no wonder half the board got pissed at you
> just relax a bit and give it a rest
Click to expand...


Difficult to do when your schtick is being a "malcontent".  Whining and bitching is his stock in trade.


----------



## mal

kwc57 said:


> Difficult to do when your schtick is being a "malcontent".  Whining and bitching is his stock in trade.



^Is here because of me... 

I have a Hell of a Following online.



peace...


----------



## geauxtohell

tha malcontent said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Difficult to do when your schtick is being a "malcontent".  Whining and bitching is his stock in trade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Is here because of me...
> 
> I have a Hell of a Following online.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


^ Has a pathological need to turn every make every single thread about him.


----------



## DiveCon

geauxtohell said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Difficult to do when your schtick is being a "malcontent".  Whining and bitching is his stock in trade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Is here because of me...
> 
> I have a Hell of a Following online.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^ Has a pathological need to turn every make every single thread about him.
Click to expand...

well, in all honesty, there are a lot of others that love to turn every thread into HIM as well


----------



## mal

geauxtohell said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Difficult to do when your schtick is being a "malcontent".  Whining and bitching is his stock in trade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Is here because of me...
> 
> I have a Hell of a Following online.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^ Has a pathological need to turn every make every single thread about him.
Click to expand...


^Has my Words out of Context in his Sigline... Classic!



peace...


----------



## mal

DiveCon said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^Is here because of me...
> 
> I have a Hell of a Following online.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Has a pathological need to turn every make every single thread about him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well, in all honesty, there are a lot of others that love to turn every thread into HIM as well
Click to expand...


If I was to say that GoToHell's Sigline is all about me, would that make those who say I say Everything is about me Right?... 



peace...


----------



## PuckeredPete

geauxtohell said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Difficult to do when your schtick is being a "malcontent".  Whining and bitching is his stock in trade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Is here because of me...
> 
> I have a Hell of a Following online.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^ Has a pathological need to turn every make every single thread about him.
Click to expand...



ah, so it's not just me noticing that.


----------



## mal

PuckeredPete said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^Is here because of me...
> 
> I have a Hell of a Following online.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Has a pathological need to turn every make every single thread about him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ah, so it's not just me noticing that.
Click to expand...


You Notice me a lot... And I'm Flattered...

Cranky because I won't come Fling Poo with you in other Threads you are Shitting all over?...



peace...


----------



## Silfy

Look  at  all  my Hannity  buddies   or  should I say  former Hannity buddies


----------



## JenT

Silfy said:


> Look  at  all  my Hannity  buddies   or  should I say  former Hannity buddies



SILFY? WHOAH.........

WELCOME!

no I don't know him either


----------



## Darkwind

asgardshill said:


> Got a heads-up via mycowardice's late blog about this place.  Lots of familiar handles here and lots of lebensraum, so here I am.
> 
> The Readers Digest version of all things asgardshill:
> 
> - I write stuff for a living.
> 
> - I came within a case of the sniffles of getting a ride on the Space Shuttle Columbia back in the 80s.
> 
> - I once woke a US President out of a sound sleep to tell him about an attack on US forces in the Middle East.
> 
> - XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX , and it is my firm belief that XXXXXXXXXXXXXX as a prerequisite.
> 
> - I drop out of sight from time to time because I have almost no attention span.
> 
> That about covers it. So, here we go.



Its been a long time since I've had the pleasure of reading your posts.  It is good to see you again.


----------



## xotoxi

Midnight Marauder said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> fuck a bit jumpy...we are sick of the ******* board members coming here to cause trouble...simple as that...no one is jumpy..we are just bored with their bullshit....since you have received a warm welcome from jent...you have marked yourself as one of them..excuse me if i dont welcome more trouble and trash to the board.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the cat that's bringing most of them here Bonez.... But I can make no warranties on how they'll be perceived or how they will act, or who THEY might invite. Most of them I have known online for many years and they are good people.
> 
> If you want to blame someone, blame me or blame Divecon. He invited me here. This all started with Kat, who invited Divecon.
> 
> The board is growing. That's been one of my little missions, to help it grow, since I came here.
> 
> You'll like asgardshill. Trust me.
Click to expand...

 

MM invited me.

That's when the neighborhood went.


----------



## Darkwind

> In a way, I need a change
> From this burnout scene
> Another time, another town
> Another everything
> But its always back to you
> 
> Stumble out, in the night
> From the pouring rain
> Made the block, sat and thought
> Theres more I need
> Its always back to you
> 
> But Im good without ya
> Yeah, Im good without you
> Yeah, yeah, yeah
> 
> How many times can I break till I shatter?
> Over the line cant define what Im after
> *I always turn the car around*
> Give me a break let me make my own pattern
> All that it takes is some time but Im shattered
> *I always turn the car around*
> 
> I had no idea that the night
> Would take so damn long
> Took it out, on the street
> While the rain still falls
> Push me back to you
> 
> But Im good without ya
> Yeah, Im good without you
> Yeah, yeah, yeah
> 
> How many times can I break till I shatter?
> Over the line cant define what Im after
> I always turn the car around
> Give me a break let me make my own pattern
> All that it takes is some time but Im shattered
> I always turn the car around
> 
> Give it up, give it up, baby
> Give it up, give it up, now
> Now
> 
> How many times can I break till I shatter?
> Over the line cant define what Im after
> *I always turn the car around*
> All that I feel is the realness Im faking
> Taking my time but its time that Im wasting
> *Always turn the car around*
> 
> How many times can I break till I shatter?
> Over the line cant define what Im after
> *I always turn the car around*
> Dont wanna turn that car around
> I gotta turn this thing around


O.A.R. Shattered

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_NfBqD_2iI]YouTube - OAR - Shattered (lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## kwc57

tha malcontent said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Difficult to do when your schtick is being a "malcontent".  Whining and bitching is his stock in trade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Is here because of me...
> 
> I have a Hell of a Following online.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


I'm here because my good buddy Johnrocks invited me.


----------



## asgardshill

Darkwind said:


> Its been a long time since I've had the pleasure of reading your posts.  It is good to see you again.



That coming from you is high praise indeed.  Many thanks, and I am honored to have you here as well.


----------



## Dis

asgardshill said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its been a long time since I've had the pleasure of reading your posts.  It is good to see you again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That coming from you is high praise indeed.  Many thanks, and I am honored to have you here as well.
Click to expand...


Whoops.  Or maybe not...


----------



## Silfy

tha malcontent said:


> PuckeredPete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Has a pathological need to turn every make every single thread about him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ah, so it's not just me noticing that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You Notice me a lot... And I'm Flattered...
> 
> Cranky because I won't come Fling Poo with you in other Threads you are Shitting all over?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


Ah I see Mal  is    still the life of the party


----------



## Dis

Silfy said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PuckeredPete said:
> 
> 
> 
> ah, so it's not just me noticing that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You Notice me a lot... And I'm Flattered...
> 
> Cranky because I won't come Fling Poo with you in other Threads you are Shitting all over?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah I see Mal  is    still the life of the party
Click to expand...


His party got raided last night.. He's a little hungover, and thus quieter today...


----------



## mal

I Wish I was Partying last Night...

I did however Apply for my CC Permit Today...

Fanfuckingtastic!...

Even took a day Off of Work to do it...



p[eace...


----------



## Xenophon

It appears yon drama queen was already gone the way of the dodo.

It seems some people don't really believe in free speech afterall.


----------



## Silfy

tha malcontent said:


> I Wish I was Partying last Night...
> 
> I did however Apply for my CC Permit Today...
> 
> Fanfuckingtastic!...
> 
> Even took a day Off of Work to do it...
> 
> 
> 
> p[eace...



WOW  Mals  tough ..............He has  a cc  permit
Mal with  a gun  is a scary thought


----------



## mal

Silfy said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I Wish I was Partying last Night...
> 
> I did however Apply for my CC Permit Today...
> 
> Fanfuckingtastic!...
> 
> Even took a day Off of Work to do it...
> 
> 
> 
> p[eace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW  Mals  tough ..............He has  a cc  permit
> Mal with  a gun  is a scary thought
Click to expand...


mal always have a Gun(s)... Own Many.

Now I will be able to Carry and you won't Know it... 

More Importantly, the Bad People won't Know...



peace...


----------



## Silfy

tha malcontent said:


> Silfy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I Wish I was Partying last Night...
> 
> I did however Apply for my CC Permit Today...
> 
> Fanfuckingtastic!...
> 
> Even took a day Off of Work to do it...
> 
> 
> 
> p[eace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW  Mals  tough ..............He has  a cc  permit
> Mal with  a gun  is a scary thought
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> mal always have a Gun(s)... Own Many.
> 
> Now I will be able to Carry and you won't Know it...
> 
> More Importantly, the Bad People won't Know...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


You have no reasoon to shoot anyone and never will   but   it  gives  you a feeling of power which  you will also never need or use


----------



## mal

kwc57 said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Difficult to do when your schtick is being a "malcontent".  Whining and bitching is his stock in trade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Is here because of me...
> 
> I have a Hell of a Following online.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm here because my good buddy Johnrocks invited me.
Click to expand...


I can't Remember if you are an Obama Supporter...

Are you?...



peace...


----------



## mal

Silfy said:


> You have no reasoon to shoot anyone and never will   but   it  gives  you a feeling of power which  you will also never need or use



Really... Thanks for the Analysis... What do I Owe you?... 



peace...


----------



## Silfy

tha malcontent said:


> Silfy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no reasoon to shoot anyone and never will   but   it  gives  you a feeling of power which  you will also never need or use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really... Thanks for the Analysis... What do I Owe you?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


No  charge


----------



## mal

Silfy said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silfy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no reasoon to shoot anyone and never will   but   it  gives  you a feeling of power which  you will also never need or use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really... Thanks for the Analysis... What do I Owe you?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No  charge
Click to expand...


Aweful White of ya, Noob.



peace...


----------



## Silfy

tha malcontent said:


> Silfy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really... Thanks for the Analysis... What do I Owe you?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No  charge
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aweful White of ya, Noob.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...

I may be a noob here  but I get  around


----------



## mal

Silfy said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silfy said:
> 
> 
> 
> No  charge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aweful White of ya, Noob.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I may be a noob here  but I get  around
Click to expand...


Alrighty then...

Enjoy yourself, Champ!



peace...


----------



## kwc57

tha malcontent said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^Is here because of me...
> 
> I have a Hell of a Following online.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm here because my good buddy Johnrocks invited me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't Remember if you are an Obama Supporter...
> 
> Are you?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


Oh thanks!  I just spit diet coke all over my monitor.  I'm a conservative who has been mistaken for a liberal elsewhere because I call my side for their blind stupidity rather than blindly follow along.  I'm a fair minded independent/libertarian/conservative.


----------



## xotoxi

kwc57 said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Difficult to do when your schtick is being a "malcontent". Whining and bitching is his stock in trade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Is here because of me...
> 
> I have a Hell of a Following online.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm here because my good buddy Johnrocks invited me.
Click to expand...

 
And I believe that I invited your good buddy Johnrocks.


----------



## mal

kwc57 said:


> Oh thanks!  I just spit diet coke all over my monitor.  I'm a conservative who has been mistaken for a liberal elsewhere because I call my side for their blind stupidity rather than blindly follow along.  I'm a fair minded independent/libertarian/conservative.



Ah... That's why... Got it.

You and JR are in Agreement on a lot of things then.

As are we...

I Probably Hammer Barry more than you though... 



peace...


----------



## random3434

tha malcontent said:


> I Probably Hammer Barry more than you though...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...




KINKY!


----------



## Liability

del said:


> *i'll turn the car around and nobody'll get ice cream if y'all don't chill.
> everybody, myself included, has gotten off on the wrong foot at some point in our lives. let's all take a deep breath and let it go.
> 
> if you want to slag each other some more over this-take it to the flame zone.
> 
> thanks*



Not only am I mildly surprised by that post, I am also impressed with it.  I did not believe I could say something like that about a post by Del.  But there it is.

Joking aside for just one moment, seriously:  good post.


----------



## mal

Echo Zulu said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I Probably Hammer Barry more than you though...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KINKY!
Click to expand...


You FREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAK!...

Don't be Spreadin' Rumors about our Great and Glorious Obamas Minimus...

He Shall Save the Galaxy!



peace...


----------



## mal

Liability said:


> Not only am I mildly surprised by that post, I am also impressed with it.  I did not believe I could say something like that about a post by Del.  But there it is.
> 
> Joking aside for just one moment, seriously:  good post.



Fucking Teacher's Pet!... 



peace...


----------



## Liability

tha malcontent said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only am I mildly surprised by that post, I am also impressed with it.  I did not believe I could say something like that about a post by Del.  But there it is.
> 
> Joking aside for just one moment, seriously:  good post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking Teacher's Pet!...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


Oh yeah.  That's me.  Del thinks the world of me!  




((Just kidding, Del!  Didn't mean to slur your rep. ))


----------



## xotoxi

del said:


> *i'll turn the car around and nobody'll get ice cream if y'all don't chill.*


 

**All the lactose intolerant posters just laugh...**


----------



## mal

Liability said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only am I mildly surprised by that post, I am also impressed with it.  I did not believe I could say something like that about a post by Del.  But there it is.
> 
> Joking aside for just one moment, seriously:  good post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking Teacher's Pet!...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah.  That's me.  Del thinks the world of me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ((Just kidding, Del!  Didn't mean to slur your rep. ))
Click to expand...


I Thought I was del's Favorite?...

Now I'm gonna Bust out Cryin'...

I Hate you ALL to Hell! 



peace...


----------



## Liability

tha malcontent said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking Teacher's Pet!...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah.  That's me.  Del thinks the world of me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ((Just kidding, Del!  Didn't mean to slur your rep. ))
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I Thought I was del's Favorite?...
> 
> Now I'm gonna Bust out Cryin'...
> 
> I Hate you ALL to Hell!
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


Let the evidence help make the call:

His PET-NAME for me is "douchebag."     It runs a close second to "touchhole."


----------



## mal

Liability said:


> Let the evidence help make the call:
> 
> His PET-NAME for me is "douchebag."     It runs a close second to "touchhole."



Stuntcubble?...



peace...


----------



## kwc57

tha malcontent said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh thanks!  I just spit diet coke all over my monitor.  I'm a conservative who has been mistaken for a liberal elsewhere because I call my side for their blind stupidity rather than blindly follow along.  I'm a fair minded independent/libertarian/conservative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah... That's why... Got it.
> 
> You and JR are in Agreement on a lot of things then.
> 
> As are we...
> 
> I Probably Hammer Barry more than you though...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


I don't hammer President Obama as that is a pointless and childish exercise.  See, that is my problem with radio conservatives, it is all about insults and scoring points for your team.  The real question is how do we as conservatives build a better product that people actually want after the clusterfuck Bush and the Republican Congress oversaw.........and for me it isn't pissing and moaning about mustard or throwing baseballs.


----------



## DiveCon

xotoxi said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^Is here because of me...
> 
> I have a Hell of a Following online.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm here because my good buddy Johnrocks invited me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I believe that I invited your good buddy Johnrocks.
Click to expand...

nope
i did that


----------



## Silfy

tha malcontent said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh thanks!  I just spit diet coke all over my monitor.  I'm a conservative who has been mistaken for a liberal elsewhere because I call my side for their blind stupidity rather than blindly follow along.  I'm a fair minded independent/libertarian/conservative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah... That's why... Got it.
> 
> You and JR are in Agreement on a lot of things then.
> 
> As are we...
> 
> I Probably Hammer Barry more than you though...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...

You hammer Barry if he  sneeezes


----------



## DiveCon

DiveCon said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm here because my good buddy Johnrocks invited me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I believe that I invited your good buddy Johnrocks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope
> i did that
Click to expand...

especially since JohnRocks joined the month before you


----------



## kwc57

DiveCon said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I believe that I invited your good buddy Johnrocks.
> 
> 
> 
> nope
> i did that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> especially since JohnRocks joined the month before you
Click to expand...


Oh stop it!  You're going to destroy his delusions or having a "following" and it being ALL about him.


----------



## Silfy

kwc57 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> nope
> i did that
> 
> 
> 
> especially since JohnRocks joined the month before you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh stop it!  You're going to destroy his delusions or having a "following" and it being ALL about him.
Click to expand...


It is alll about Mal
Political Message  Boards  revolve  around him  
Every post ever made on any board  was  inspired  by him and  his  tales of Woe   ......................everyone  is against him


----------



## DiveCon

kwc57 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> nope
> i did that
> 
> 
> 
> especially since JohnRocks joined the month before you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh stop it!  You're going to destroy his delusions or having a "following" and it being ALL about him.
Click to expand...

naw, Xo is ok, for a lib


----------



## DiveCon

Silfy said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> especially since JohnRocks joined the month before you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh stop it!  You're going to destroy his delusions or having a "following" and it being ALL about him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is alll about Mal
> Political Message  Boards  revolve  around him
> Every post ever made on any board  was  inspired  by him and  his  tales of Woe   ......................everyone  is against him
Click to expand...

except that exchange had nothing to do with mal

reading with comprehension is a beautiful thing


----------



## xotoxi

It looks like asgardshill is a little conflicted...

http://www.usmessageboard.com/announcements-and-feedback/82566-outta-here.html#post1358962


----------



## DiveCon

xotoxi said:


> It looks like asgardshill is a little conflicted...
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/announcements-and-feedback/82566-outta-here.html#post1358962


yeah, i saw that
too bad


----------



## Silfy

DiveCon said:


> Silfy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh stop it!  You're going to destroy his delusions or having a "following" and it being ALL about him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is alll about Mal
> Political Message  Boards  revolve  around him
> Every post ever made on any board  was  inspired  by him and  his  tales of Woe   ......................everyone  is against him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> except that exchange had nothing to do with mal
> 
> reading with comprehension is a beautiful thing
Click to expand...

you  say potato  I say  potahto


----------



## DiveCon

Silfy said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silfy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is alll about Mal
> Political Message  Boards  revolve  around him
> Every post ever made on any board  was  inspired  by him and  his  tales of Woe   ......................everyone  is against him
> 
> 
> 
> except that exchange had nothing to do with mal
> 
> reading with comprehension is a beautiful thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you  say potato  I say  potahto
Click to expand...

i realize your mission here is to troll mal, but in this case he wasn't a part of the conversation.
that was between Xotoxi and i


----------



## kwc57

Silfy said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silfy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is alll about Mal
> Political Message  Boards  revolve  around him
> Every post ever made on any board  was  inspired  by him and  his  tales of Woe   ......................everyone  is against him
> 
> 
> 
> except that exchange had nothing to do with mal
> 
> reading with comprehension is a beautiful thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you  say potato  I say  potahto
Click to expand...


I say tater.


----------



## Liability

Silfy said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silfy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is alll about Mal
> Political Message  Boards  revolve  around him
> Every post ever made on any board  was  inspired  by him and  his  tales of Woe   ......................everyone  is against him
> 
> 
> 
> except that exchange had nothing to do with mal
> 
> reading with comprehension is a beautiful thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you  say potato  I say  potahto
Click to expand...



Divey pronounces the word "potato" when he's holding a potato;  but you tend to say "potahto" when holding a can of grape soda.


----------



## Silfy

Liability said:


> Silfy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> except that exchange had nothing to do with mal
> 
> reading with comprehension is a beautiful thing
> 
> 
> 
> you  say potato  I say  potahto
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Divey pronounces the word "potato" when he's holding a potato;  but you tend to say "potahto" when holding a can of grape soda.
Click to expand...


Grahpe   soda


----------



## mal

Silfy said:


> It is alll about Mal
> Political Message  Boards  revolve  around him
> Every post ever made on any board  was  inspired  by him and  his  tales of Woe   ......................everyone  is against him



How many of your 15 do you Think are about me, Noob?... 

Carry on.



peace...


----------



## Silfy

tha malcontent said:


> Silfy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is alll about Mal
> Political Message  Boards  revolve  around him
> Every post ever made on any board  was  inspired  by him and  his  tales of Woe   ......................everyone  is against him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many of your 15 do you Think are about me, Noob?...
> 
> Carry on.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


----------



## Dis

We have newbies calling each other newbies?  What HAS this place come to?


----------



## strollingbones

the introduce thread lives on.....long after the poster is gone....


----------



## mal

Dis said:


> We have newbies calling each other newbies?  What HAS this place come to?



I wasn't a Noob before I Signed up here in March...



peace...


----------



## mal

geauxtohell said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Difficult to do when your schtick is being a "malcontent".  Whining and bitching is his stock in trade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Is here because of me...
> 
> I have a Hell of a Following online.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^ *Has a pathological need to turn every make every single thread about him.*
Click to expand...


Apparently Ravir understands Retard...

Could you Rephrase that one for me GoToHell?...



peace..


----------



## freedombecki

Is this Intro Thread in the Heisted Threads Hall of Flame yet?


----------



## mal

freedombecki said:


> Is this Intro Thread in the Heisted Threads Hall of Flame yet?



It got Bumped because Ravir is in the Search Engine NOT Obsessing on me today... 



peace...


----------

